# Need Someone to Share Expenses?



## Rockntroll (Oct 2, 2007)

Boat-less at the moment and need to get back out on the Gulf. Would like to help share expenses until I get my next boat. I have;

-All my own gear
-A handheld GPS with #s mostly out of Destin, some Pcola
-Chum Churn if you want to chum
-Ability to fish most weekends and every other Friday
-Can drive a boat

Live in Navarre so can fish either Destin or Pcola. I am retired military if you also want to save gas and launch at Sherman's Cove. 

Sounds like a resume LOL. PM me if you need another deckhand

Thanks
Greg


----------



## rtspring (Aug 18, 2009)

Looking to do some deep trolling around the edge and nipple this Friday/Saturday but not sure I'm doing it right, let me know if you would like to get in. I'll be launching from Sherman as I am active duty.


----------



## sniper (Oct 3, 2007)

Will keep you in mind. Send me a PM with your Number. Getting a new boat soon and enjoy taking people.


----------



## 20simmons sea skiff (Aug 20, 2010)

sherman cove, that got you a ride, saves me 16 miles of travel, with a bad back if you arent scared of my little 2 20 ft boats, i was stationed there in 1970, pm me to. there are quite a few good ex milatary on here with boat that may take you up on it.


----------



## 20simmons sea skiff (Aug 20, 2010)

im retired also, but can only fish one day week, cause that puts me in max pain for 3 days. i dont know ifin you will get to go with me, cause i think you will have your pick of boats to go with.


----------

